# docker-compose cannot connect to docker socket



## IPTRACE (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello!

I have a problem to connect to docker by docker-compose.
Has anybody similar problem? Thank you in advance.

`user@freebsd:/docker-compose % l /var/run/docker.sock
228103 srw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel  uarch    0B Feb 13 09:40:29 2018 /var/run/docker.sock
user@freebsd:/docker-compose % sudo docker-compose up -d
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/docker/api/client.py:163: UserWarning: The minimum API version supported is 1.21, but you are using version 1.19. It is recommended you either upgrade Docker Engine or use an older version of Docker SDK for Python.
  'Python.'.format(MINIMUM_DOCKER_API_VERSION, self._version)
ERROR: Couldn't connect to Docker daemon at http+docker://localunixsocket - is it running?

If it's at a non-standard location, specify the URL with the DOCKER_HOST environment variable.`


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 16, 2018)

Doesn't Linux have some kind of forum somewhere to ask such questions?


----------



## IPTRACE (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes but nothing works. What I read, it's a problem with docker-compose on FreeBSD.
And I don't want to make any workarounds like this.
https://matiasaguirre.com/posts/docker-on-freebsd/

If someone has experience with docker-compose on FreeBSD I'll be apprieciated to any help.
Otherwise I have to drop using docker and docker-compose on FreeBSD.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 16, 2018)

That would be a good thing. Use jails instead. It's a FreeBSD thing and much better put together.


----------



## herrbischoff (Feb 19, 2018)

Docker is not an officially supported technology on FreeBSD and it will probably never be. The client tools may work if you can compile them from a current source but to use them, you will have run at least a virtualized Linux installation somewhere (or locally in bhyve). I heard of people who had success with that. Personally, I wouldn't use Docker unless I was forced to.


----------

